# Протрузия диска L4-L5, грыжа L5-S1, протрузии С4-С5, грыжа С5-С6



## Andry (3 Апр 2017)

Здравствуйте!
Меня зовут Андрей.
Обращаюсь за советом-помощью.
Речь пойдет о моем отце. Ему сейчас 61 год. Началось еще все в 2002 году.
У отца резко заболела спина, вплоть до того, что не мог ходить, все время лежал. По назначению врача делали уколы, плюс обезболивающее. Стало легче. Сделали МРТ и поехали на консультацию в ГВВ №2. Было это в 2002 г. (результаты прилагаю). На консультации посоветовали, что пока сможете терпеть – терпите, операция в самый последний момент. После чего были пройдены физиопроцедуры и т.п. И где-то до 2013 года позвоночник особо не беспокоил.
В 2013 году начала отекать нога и появились проблемы с рукой. После этого периодически проводилось некое лечение и физиопроцедуры. За последние 1,5 года ситуация ухудшилась. Левой рукой отец практически ничего не может делать, при этом, из-за проблем с ногой, прихрамывает (как будто бы «тащит» ногу за собой), высоко поднять не может. О быстрой хотьбе я вообще не говорю...
Проходили обследование, делали МРТ, принимали лекарства, делали блокаду. Все эти данные прилагаю (прием лекарств расписал по месяцам). На данный момент отец ходит на физиопроцедуры.
После пройденных курсов приема лекарств улучшений особых нет.
Собственно, и обращаюсь за советом, исходя из данных обследований и медикаментозного лечения, как действовать на данный момент, что еще можно предпринять для лечения? 
Спасибо


----------



## La murr (3 Апр 2017)

@Andry, Андрей, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Апр 2017)

> Хромает, тащит ногу, высоко поднять не может.


Э_то скорее артроз тазобедренного сустава.
Покажите ортопеду, сделайте снимок.
Снимите видео как идет и как не может, покажите._



> Ничего не может делать рукой.


_А именно чего не может. Причесаться может? Рукой заправить рубашку сзади, может? Нести сумку в руке может?
Снимите видео, покажите._


----------



## Andry (4 Апр 2017)

La murr, спасибо за информацию.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Э_то скорее артроз тазобедренного сустава.
> Покажите ортопеду, сделайте снимок.
> Снимите видео как идет и как не может, покажите.
> А именно чего не может. Причесаться может? Рукой заправить рубашку сзади, может? Нести сумку в руке может?
> Снимите видео, покажите._


Нога как будто бы отстает, медленнее все делает. В принципе, рукой может все сделать, но медленно и есть скованность, пальцы не полностью сгибаются. Попробуем видео показать, так будет нагляднее.


----------



## Andry (5 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, 
Добрый вечер!
Видео сняли. Куда ссылку скинуть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2017)

Так сюда и давайте. Консилиум устроим.


----------



## Andry (6 Апр 2017)

Хорошо, ссылка https://yadi.sk/d/4kbVN4QF3GhLEx


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2017)

А неврологи смотрели?
При исследованиии рефлексов с руки и ноги они пасть и высокие или их нет?
Несмотря на наличие мрт головного мозга без особой патологии, искать дифференцироваться надо с постинсультным состоянием.


----------



## Andry (10 Апр 2017)

Добрый день!
У невролога были на приеме, есть заключение:



Второе предложение не очень понятно, при исследовании рефлексов с руки и ноги что они должны были смотреть?
Есть диск с МРТ, если это поможет, могу выложить.
Сейчас отец ходит раз в месяц на массаж к мануальному терапевту.
Все же хочется понять, какие наши дальнейшие действия. Ситуация ухудшилась, застегнуть пуговицу на рубашке у отца уже не получается.
Либо сделать акцент на восстановительные упражнения, т.к. уже лекарств выпито большое количество, либо есть еще методы, на которые стоит обратить внимание.
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2017)

Сходите к другому неврологу и спросите его мнение, центральное или периферическое поражение.
Инсульт или корешок?
МРТ шейного отдела есть?


----------



## Andry (11 Апр 2017)

МРТ шейного отдела не делали, все что есть выложил. Соответственно, диагнозы те, что написаны в заключении. Специалисты говорили, что все идет от головы, больше никакой конкретики. Про корешок ничего точно не говорили. У нас были подозрения что был микроинсульт или подобное, но когда это было и при каких обстоятельствах, нам не понятно.

Вы считаете, что нашими дальнейшими действиями должны быть повторная консультация невролога и еще сделать МРТ шейного отдела?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2017)

Надо.
Пока не то и не там нашли.


----------



## Andry (11 Апр 2017)

Ясно
Я бы хотел чтобы отец попал к вам на прием. Нужно ли с этого начинать, или для начального понимания видео достаточно и все же сначала стоит к неврологу обратиться (в вашем центре данные специалисты также есть)?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2017)

Есть. Сделайте мрт шейного отдела. Если не прояснится, будем делать ЭНМГ. Это у нас, тогда и невролог посмотрит.


----------



## Andry (11 Апр 2017)

Т.о. делаем где удобно МРТ. Выкладываю результат, если по результатам нет конкретики, то у вас в центре делаем ЭНМГ с возможностью осмотра невролога. Так?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Апр 2017)

Думаю, да.


----------



## Andry (8 Июн 2017)

Добрый день!
Сделали МРТ шейного отдела, выкладываю.
Заключение:



И фото
https://yadi.sk/d/P3EytryG3JvNXQ
Просьба посмотреть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2017)

Не прояснило.


----------



## Andry (8 Июн 2017)

То есть по снимкам ничего конкретного не видно? Почему то была некая уверенность что так и будет. Как тогда дальше действовать? Уже столько всего сделали и никаких результатов. Ну не верю я что это "возрастное", как трактуют многие специалисты.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2017)

Синдром Паркинсона, вполне виден.


----------



## Andry (8 Июн 2017)

Я так понимаю улучшений в данном случае особых ждать нет смысла, если только поддерживать то состояние, которое сейчас?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2017)

Так диагноз-то не выставлен окончательно.
Если Паркинсона, а синдром точно есть, то прием препаратов улучшит ситуацию, не до 25, но до 50.


----------



## Andry (8 Июн 2017)

Что значит "не до 25, но до 50" ? 
И к каким специалистам по вашему мнению нам стоит обратиться?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2017)

Невролог. Лучше занимающийся болезнью Паркинсона.
Не до 25 лет, но до 50 лет.


----------



## Andry (8 Июн 2017)

Ясно, в вашей клинике есть подобные специалисты?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Июн 2017)

Если Вы в Москве, то Вам в центр неврологии на Волоколамке на УЗИ черной субстанции мозга.
Такое УЗИ только там делают, это даст точное представление о наличии болезни Паркинсона.


----------



## Andry (9 Июн 2017)

Стоит ли по вашему мнению сначала проконсультироваться с неврологом, или уже по пройденным результатам обследования и предоставленному видео можно точно судить, что нужно вести разговор о синдроме/болезни Паркинсона?
Я к чему, сделаем УЗИ и опять за консультацией сюда? Поэтому и спросил про вашу клинику. По идее, логично начать общение с неврологом и уже следовать его рекомендациям. Правда, обошли нескольких специалистов-неврологов, НИКТО и речи не вел о данном синдроме.
Спасибо за внимание к нашей теме!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2017)

Ключевое слово-несколько неврологов. Не считаю специалистов плохими, не говорят, не видят на личном осмотре значит что-то не так. Так же можете и после меня поехать дальше.
Значит надо ехать в место где могут принять окончательное решение.
Поэтому сделайте УЗИ, если сделают и консультируйте у их невролога, что бы получить окончательное решение. 
Мое поверхностное мнение вы уже услышали - последствие инсульта с синдромом Паркинсона.


----------



## Andry (9 Июн 2017)

Речи и не идет о том, что данные специалисты плохие.
Ситуация понятна, будем дальше обследоваться.
Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июн 2017)

Диагноз клинический у вас есть. Его могут только подтвердить или отвергнуть, а доказать исследованием можно только спец/исследованием или эффективностью лечения.
Поэтому советую обратиться туда где есть такое спец/исследование.
Ни последствия инсульта, ни последствия проблем позвоночника не дадут значительного улучшения при лечении, а вот лечение паркинсонизма, даст. Поэтому все внимание на него!


----------



## Andry (15 Сен 2017)

Добрый день!
На Волоколамку попасть пока не удалось. Были в одном из ДКЦ на приеме невролога, ниже результат:


Спойлер








Назначили лекарство и прием пожизненный. Почитав побочные действия, ужаснулся. Действительно ли все лекарства от паркинсонизма имеют такое побочное действие и сразу назначили дозу по 1 мг. Не много ли для начала приема? Спасибо


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2017)

То есть мы правы оказались!


----------



## Andry (15 Сен 2017)

Да. Стоит ли пытаться попасть на Волоколамку или в принципе все и так ясно? И что по назначениям можете сказать? Что еще разочаровало, так это слова врача касаемо того что данная болезнь скорее всего наследственная.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2017)

Какой препарат. Сейчас подбираю врача для пациента. Подберу, сообщу, напомните через неделю.


----------



## Andry (15 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Какой препарат. Сейчас подбираю врача для пациента. Подберу, сообщу, напомните через неделю.


Пост #31, вложение, в самом низу вложения перечислены рекомендуемые лекарства. Имелось ввиду врача порекомендуете? Спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2017)

Тогда дома посмотрю, на мобильном не все показывает!


----------



## Andry (18 Сен 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Тогда дома посмотрю, на мобильном не все показывает!


Добрый вечер!
Касаемо вложения, если посмотрели, что можете сказать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2017)

Препарат при болезни Паркинсона, надо принимать.
Врача нашли, которому доверяете?


----------



## Andry (18 Окт 2017)

Прамипексол еще не начали принимать, сам отец не хочет, много нюансов, видимо готовится морально. Почитал про побочные действия, жутко стало. Видимо, при приеме данного препарата о вождении авто ему придется забыть. 
Собственно, не задумывались о поиске врача. В данном случае он нужен?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2017)

Я не могу за Вас решить.
Принимайте решение.


----------

